# Hunting week of Oct 23rd



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

First thanks everyone in the past for your responses. My wife and I are headed out from Michigan for Jamestown on the 23rd of October. Should arrive on the 25th. Question is will the crowds have thin down after the second weekend? Should I be making hotel reservations now or can I wait? Thanks, Richard


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

October is probably the busiest because hunters are capable of shooting waterfowl and upland birds. By December it is just upland hunters.

Not saying you should come in December, but October to early November will probably be the busiest with the exception of opening weekend.

Just my $.02


----------



## Richard (Mar 18, 2006)

Live2Hunt, I agree, but I have other commitments in November but working on return trip the 2nd week of December. Thanks, Richard


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

It will be pretty busy then but with a little work and effort you'll find birds.


----------



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

You're probably going to want to book reservations ASAP. Some hotels are booked a year in advance the further west you go. Jamestown shouldn't be TOO bad, but, like my grandpappy always told me, better safe than sorry. I personally like to camp when pheasant hunting.  It's a great retreat from the concrete jungle. Of course, this gets REALLY difficult later in the season. But, at the time you're thinking about coming this way, it can still be pretty nice weather.

ENJOY THE HUNT! :beer:


----------

